# I'm A GRANDPA!!!!



## ybfm (Feb 3, 2013)

The new, love of my life, little Gemma Rae came into the world on Feb. 1st.  Weighing in at just over 7 lbs.....she's beautiful.....and perfect!!  This is my first grandchild and I'm on cloud 9 !!!













20130202_131253.JPG



__ ybfm
__ Feb 3, 2013






Rich


----------



## bredbaker (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats!!!  What a beautiful little human being.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## fire in the hole (Feb 3, 2013)

Congtratulations on #1.............hope you have MANY more.


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats Rich!  She is beautiful.

Here's to grandkids...have one myself.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## jp61 (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations Rich!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 3, 2013)

What a beautiful pink bundle of cuteness!  I have one that is 5 now.  She is so much fun!  Congrats....and may she wrap you around her little finger!


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations Rich!!  Start saving now Granddaughters are very expensive!  She's beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stan


----------



## jarjarchef (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats!!! Another Cane fan has blessed the world!


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations! Grandchildren are the best!


----------



## cschmidt (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats man! She looks adorable!


----------



## stilllearning (Feb 3, 2013)

Newbie to the forum, but wanted to say congrats, she is beautiful!!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2013)

Rich, evening and congratulations...  She's a cutie....    Dave


----------



## pellet (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats, we raised 4 boys but decided after #4 that we would wait for the DIL's and grandaughters. I love it when a plan comes together. We now have 6 granddaughters and 1 grandson. Your going to know why they say we should get our grandkids before our own kids. Spoil'em and send'em  home, thats what we do! its our job.


----------



## tennsmoker (Feb 3, 2013)

Rich, congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  like the sign says she looks great.

MY youngest grandson  was 11 today !! He's an army brat, my son is stationed at Fort Campbell, Ky and in

Afghanistan, due to be back in April, thank goodness. She'll be crawling b/4 u know it.

al


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## mike5017 (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition!!!


----------



## zahlgren (Feb 4, 2013)

She is a cutie sir! And i love the name, I have a 2 year old niece named Gemma! Congrats!


----------



## ybfm (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.  My wife and I couldn't be happier right now!  The strangest thing is being called, "Grandpa" by my son and his wife.  That will take a little getting used to. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   To comment on a couple of your posts.......yes, we've already spent a fortune on her and see no end in sight.......and YES....I'm already wrapped around her little finger.....heh. 

Thanks again everyone!

Rich


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## bhawkins (Feb 4, 2013)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## venture (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats!

Isn't amazing how early in life that can happen to you?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## cecil (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats YBFM. I know the feeling. My daughter delivered our first grand daughter on Nov. 9th,2012.

What a great blessing and what a great feeling to be a grandfather.


----------



## zahlgren (Feb 5, 2013)

On your comment about getting used to being called grandpa, I have a buddy who's dad always used to say "the weirdest thing about being a grandpa is getting used to going to bed with a grandma"  Lol, I always thought that was funny


----------



## ybfm (Feb 6, 2013)

zahlgren said:


> On your comment about getting used to being called grandpa, I have a buddy who's dad always used to say "the weirdest thing about being a grandpa is getting used to going to bed with a grandma"  Lol, I always thought that was funny


Now that's funny!!!!!


----------

